# How does Uber pay drivers?



## Stephanie6 (Oct 27, 2014)

How does Uber pay drivers? Does it just take a simple percentage cut from the fare or is there more to it? What tech does it use to process payment? (That last question is the most important one.)

If the payment goes to Uber first and then Uber dishes out earnings to drivers, it's harder for them to make the independent contractor argument.


----------



## xRacer (Oct 16, 2014)

Money deposit to my checking account


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Passengers download the Uber app, and input their card details. 

They use the app to request a ride, and the fare is calculated after the ride, using a combination of time and distance using GPS on your Uber phone. 

The fare is calculated after the ride, and payment is taken by Uber. You will get paid the following week for all the rides you do that week, less their 20% (or whatever it is depending on your market) direct in your bank account.


----------



## Stephanie6 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm really curious about what technologies Uber uses to process payments. I know that it uses Braintree for credit card payments, Google Wallet, and PayPal. (Maybe there are more.) But when Braintree, Google Wallet, or PayPal process payments, does Uber take money into its bank account before it pays drivers? Or does Braintree or some other entity keep the money and pay drivers directly? The questions has huge implications for how legally protected Uber is, especially when it comes to the 'independent contractor' argument.


----------

